# Power shutdown in Tamil Nadu 5 hours and even more. WTF?



## damngoodman999 (Mar 23, 2011)

Since a week there has been limitless power shutdown in Tamilnadu more than 5hrs on the day time hushhhhhhhh ? since we are all techies how could anyone bare such a horrible times , with out power how we use computer ?

I am in coimbatore , i cannot use my computer more than half an hour power-shutdown is  rapid !  

Frankly speaking -    I CANT TOLERATE IT !!!

anyone experiencing the same ?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

I live in Jharkhand & believe me, the power supply is dreadful.

BTW, has this anything to do with the State Legislative Assembly elections in your state ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Yes, too much of the politicians involvement. This will surely reflect in elections.

@damngoodman
You still alive in forum?


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Not facing any problems in Chennai so far. I hope the power supply is restored soon. Although I don't have much hope as it is summer.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Raj - yes i m alive !

The Industries r using too much energy , but Electricity board cutting power @ housing areas ! wat kind of method to save power ? This is Exam time & semester season - Most small industries are closed - No proper time schedule for work in Coimbatore !

The electricity board claims that There is No power / Energy saved so power shall become worse !


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

^Elections are just around the corner. Maybe that is a reason?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

and we are buying power big time from other states like gujarat. imagine if that is also stopped. TN is going down the drain. no1 revenue is TASMAC



_


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Situation in MP was same when I was doing my graduation. With so many rivers in India why the hell do we have to face such problems even after so many years?

If I am not wrong TN has two nuclear power plants.Right? Why are they unable to cater all the power needs of the state people?

Situation is still ok in cities. I have heard that in villages, though they get free electricity for irrigation and all but overall they suffer more.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

koodankulam NPP is yet to be fully complete and so are many power projects across the state. only when koodankulam gets completed the power problem will be manageable. anyway I have reservations over entirely depending on Nuclear power.. anyway that is another discussion. 



_


----------



## murali1003 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

In Chennai I didn't experience any power cuts so far. Someday said TN has nuclear plant, yes but its much like prototype reactor capacity 170 and 220 MW from what i heard is that it produces 60-80% of the capacity. The main source here is here thermal and hydro which produces only 80% of the need some of which is diverted to neighboring states significant amount to bangalore . Though we have installed capacity of 5 GW  of wind power I hardly doubt that they function at this season. They are building 2 nuclear reactor of 1 GW each in Koodankulam for decades current schd. operational date june 2011. The source of clean energy is wave/tidal of course solar can be used in future due to desertification


----------



## iinfi (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

last year and the year before last .... summers saw 4-8 hrs of load shedding in several parts of Maharashtra. Cities and its suburbs 4 hrs ... towns 8 hrs and rural areas 12 hrs continuous ....i read they get power during the day for irrigation n blah blah ... mismanagement ..... these politicians mite v foreseen a lot of pocket money in nuclear energy .. hence all these deals ... who cares abt the country anyway ...


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

i am in lucknow and the power rarely goes for 15 minutes in 2 or 3 days


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Gr8 lucknow peoples !! good luck


----------



## hellknight (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

I live in himachal and power rarely goes here. If i does its only for 5 minutes when they change the line or the phase.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

I live in Chennai and don't experience any power outages except for scheduled maintenance activities. By comparison, the rest of Tamil Nadu gets anywhere between 2-6 hours of power outages.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Chennai never get a outrageous power cuts, as you know, the reason. I was in Chennai till 2010(around 3 years) and never experienced a long power cut, unless any rain-causing-problems. But in my home town, there is no single day without power cut and it goes anywhere from 2 to 6 hours and even 10hrs in worst case scenario. WTF!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

Common situation throughout India although theses days due to rainfall we are having 1 hour every 3 days.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

All cities and industries get good power supply while the rural areas suffer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

It's good fer the earth.

Err....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*



thetechfreak said:


> Common situation throughout India although theses days due to rainfall we are having 1 hour every 3 days.



no load shedding in Ghy till now 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err....



FTW. game is more important than some stupid powercut in name of saving electricity


----------



## himangshu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

In my place Tinsukia(Assam) there is more than 4hrs of powercut!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*



> no load shedding in Ghy till now


 Thankfully power situation is good now.

During the India-Pak match there was a powercut of around 30 seconds. I could hear just about hear whole neighbourhood shout in anger.
Today is a bit cloudy, so maybe a small cut if it rains.

People of Guwahati don't suffer that much from powercut as they do from floods.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: POWER-SHUTDOWN in (Tamilnadu) 5Hours & even more WTF ?*

^^ don't worry buddy. old days will be back by May. when we'll enjoy more pleasant powercut than TN ppls.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

We are the biggest sufferers of electricity (Jharkhand). Our power plants have failed yesterday so I doubt that we'll be able to see the match at all.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> We are the biggest sufferers of electricity (Jharkhand). Our power plants have failed yesterday so I doubt that we'll be able to see the match at all.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> We are the biggest sufferers of electricity (Jharkhand). Our power plants have failed yesterday so I doubt that we'll be able to see the match at all.


Sorry to hear. Best of luck.
Don't worry, I think Govt will try its best to give electricity. I hope the electricity board somehow manages electricity in your state.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> We are the biggest sufferers of electricity (Jharkhand). Our power plants have failed yesterday so I doubt that we'll be able to see the match at all.



really sorry for you. hope electricity back.


----------



## sreemat0p (May 23, 2011)

Here in Vellore, its cutting for a loooooong time man. Really annoying more so when it cuts off at night with the mosquitoes having a field day!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

Nowadays, here we are having 5 hour per day cut.
Shortage of 350 mw


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 23, 2011)

Holy crap! 5 hours of power outage. That's a really pathetic situation. How can you guys bear this heat (forget using the computer)? 

We have had about 2 power outages (total) in Bombay, since the advent of the Summer season, each lasted for about 10 minutes tops. People out here don't take this thing lightly.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 23, 2011)

don't worry guys present TN govt has promised to solve the power deficit of around 3500MW within 3 to 4 months  personal adviser of Dr.APJ, V.Ponraj's help is being taken for planning.

@ethan
people here also did not take this lightly. that's why it was a major reason in throwing out the incumbent from power 


_


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Holy crap! 5 hours of power outage.
> That's a really pathetic situation. How
> can you guys bear this heat (forget
> using the computer)?


 Today I dont know what the hecks happening. 5 minutes it comes, 10 minutes it goes.

Last 2 days it is not so hot. It is raining and drizzling.
But I think the Sun is out today.


The problem here is if rains here for 3-4 hours at good speed then it floods like we have no drainage system 
and then a top minister of state Govt. in a interview " where is the flood. I dont see any  '

How angry will we be?


----------



## The Conqueror (May 29, 2011)

In the US, they celebrate Edison's birthday with a five minute powercut in select areas. Here due to overrespect to Edison we *live* in powercuts.


----------



## TheMost (May 29, 2011)

I'm from Chennai ..

Daily 1 hour Power cut ..

But i have my Laptop fully charged and Put the AC well in advance and enjoy 1/3 of a movie in that time !


----------



## lalam (May 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The problem here is if rains here for 3-4 hours at good speed then it floods like we have no drainage system
> and then a top minister of state Govt. in a interview " where is the flood. I dont see any  '



Lol am always prepare for that so i do all i can to not go out when it pours. Well the drainage system in the bye lane am in is getting a major repair, so am thankful for that. The rest of you in Ghy can suffer from flood during rainy season  Just jk It would have been flooded yesterday if it wasn't for the repair work done.

Powers been good lately. But will say some 2 to 3 weeks back it was so so, kept going off at night for hours and hours.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

lalam said:
			
		

> Well the drainage system in the bye
> lane am in is getting a major repair, so
> am thankful for that


 The problem is that you're bylane is same as most other bylanes of Guwahati which is getting repairs for a long time.





			
				 TheMost said:
			
		

> I'm from Chennai .. Daily 1 hour Power cut .. But i have my Laptop fully charged
> and Put the AC well in advance and
> enjoy 1/3 of a movie in that time ! TheMost


 Nice tactics 


			
				 The Conqueror said:
			
		

> In the US, they celebrate Edison's
> birthday with a five minute powercut
> in select areas. Here due to
> overrespect to Edison we *live* in
> powercuts.


----------

